# SBE2 problems



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Long story. Last year I was having a laundry list of problems with my 11-87. Had the gun for 12+ years. Other than taking it apart to clean and reassemble it was a good gun up until that point. It stopped cycling and became a single shot and no one could figure it out. After hearing rave reviews from friends and family members and on here, I reluctantly dropped the coin on an SBEII. It fit well and was much easier to take apart to clean. Didn't get to use it a ton last season as I bought it mid-late season. This year I start with it and noticed when using 2 3/4 #9 while grouse hunting, that unless it is perfectly on my shoulder it will not cycle the next round. I sorta shrug that off and just work on shouldering the gun better. Today while duck hunting shooting 3 1/2 #2s it would cycle but was soooo slow feeding the next round in. Most of the morning I spent waiting between shots. It was every shot and even when working the action myself. It obviously was related to the cold weather. Now that i have had these 2 problems together I am frustrated. It seems inexcusable for a gun that costs as much as it does and receives the reviews it does to have these things happening. Hunting woodcock I sometimes have to fire quick "from the hip" so it not being shouldered perfectly and not firing now really bothers me. And now I feel I have an unreliable gun for late season goose and duck? Did I get a lemon? Should I try and return it? Contact benelli? Anything I need to do differently? And yes I clean the thing after every use in the field, oil it without over oiling. So far I am one unhappy Benelli customer.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Shouldn't need to clean it after every use, it's not necessary and in fact may cycle slower because of where your lubricant "is" and where it actually ends up. 

Wondering how do you oil? I just drip a few drops on mine and spread around and basically wipe clean and almost dry after.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't own a Benelli but the problems with your 2 3/4" are just the fact that it is inertia operated. One of the downfalls to inertia guns. I've also always heard that less is more with Benelli, as far as oil. I run my A400 basically dry and very rarely clean it. No need to clean your gun that much.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

SWMbruiser said:


> Long story. Last year I was having a laundry list of problems with my 11-87. Had the gun for 12+ years. Other than taking it apart to clean and reassemble it was a good gun up until that point. It stopped cycling and became a single shot and no one could figure it out. After hearing rave reviews from friends and family members and on here, I reluctantly dropped the coin on an SBEII. It fit well and was much easier to take apart to clean. Didn't get to use it a ton last season as I bought it mid-late season. This year I start with it and noticed when using 2 3/4 #9 while grouse hunting, that unless it is perfectly on my shoulder it will not cycle the next round. I sorta shrug that off and just work on shouldering the gun better. Today while duck hunting shooting 3 1/2 #2s it would cycle but was soooo slow feeding the next round in. Most of the morning I spent waiting between shots. It was every shot and even when working the action myself. It obviously was related to the cold weather. Now that i have had these 2 problems together I am frustrated. It seems inexcusable for a gun that costs as much as it does and receives the reviews it does to have these things happening. Hunting woodcock I sometimes have to fire quick "from the hip" so it not being shouldered perfectly and not firing now really bothers me. And now I feel I have an unreliable gun for late season goose and duck? Did I get a lemon? Should I try and return it? Contact benelli? Anything I need to do differently? And yes I clean the thing after every use in the field, oil it without over oiling. So far I am one unhappy Benelli customer.



Sounds like you're not cleaning the recoil spring, you need to remove the stock for this. Or you're running too much oil or the incorrect oil, run break free. An inertia driven guns needs "cushion" to operate properly, most importantly why shoot if your gun is not shouldered properly? You're putting yourself and others at risk.

The gunk that comes in a new gun needs to get cleaned right away. It's full of rust inhibitors that don't help the function. 

It's not the gun, it's the user..


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> I don't own a Benelli but the problems with your 2 3/4" are just the fact that it is inertia operated. One of the downfalls to inertia guns. I've also always heard that less is more with Benelli, as far as oil. I run my A400 basically dry and very rarely clean it. No need to clean your gun that much.


A gas gun takes energy from the shell so your assessment is incorrect. Both guns require at least 1 1/8 oz per load for the gun to operate correctly.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

SBE II said:


> Sounds like you're not cleaning the recoil spring, you need to remove the stock for this. Or you're running too much oil or the incorrect oil, run break free. An inertia driven guns needs "cushion" to operate properly, most importantly why shoot if your gun is not shouldered properly? You're putting yourself and others at risk.
> 
> The gunk that comes in a new gun needs to get cleaned right away. It's full of rust inhibitors that don't help the function.
> 
> It's not the gun, it's the user..


Been using the oil provided by Benelli. Couple drops and it is practically dry when done so I know it is not over oiled. Still does not explain not functioning in the duck blind today. Always have gun shouldered in the duck blind. Only on the occasion when chasing doodles. Today It was not only while shooting. When manually working the action it was still super slow.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

SWMbruiser said:


> Been using the oil provided by Benelli. Couple drops and it is practically dry when done so I know it is not over oiled. Still does not explain not functioning in the duck blind today. Always have gun shouldered in the duck blind. Only on the occasion when chasing doodles. Today It was not only while shooting. When manually working the action it was still super slow.


Still doesn't answer the question of cleaning the recoil spring. Doesn't hurt to throw the action back and forth multiple times when first starting the hunt..I have my SBE II so wore out it just took another recoil spring. If it were gas you'd have more pieces to deal with..The A400 and 391 are about the only good gas guns out there that will function from 2 3/4-3 1/2

Regarding the recoil spring, it will take a 13 mm socket with an extension to remove the nylock nut and the washer. Do not place to recoil spring tube in a vice to loosen the nut, should just come loose with an adjustable wrench. Be careful when removing this nut as it's under pressure. From here you will unveil the issues of your problems, clean the spring and the tube, couple shots of break free and you're on your way.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

craigrh13 said:


> I don't own a Benelli but the problems with your *2 3/4*" are just the fact that it is *inertia operated*. One of the downfalls to inertia guns. I've also always heard that less is more with Benelli, as far as oil. I run my A400 basically dry and very rarely clean it. No need to clean your gun that much.


I agree with this, i've read about this issue before. It could be a dirty this or that, sounds like the gun has a very low round count and may just be finicky. Return it if you can and buy a Beretta, see that was easy.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I think you might still be a little tight as well. Ya I know they say no break in period...But ! When you have that recoil spring out, also make sure you lube the silver shell grips, for lack of another word, there's two of them. I'd clean it, lube it up good, then work the action by hand then test fire a few rounds
outside after the gun is real cold.
I don't hold with a little is better, I oil mine like I always have, now I don't saturate the thing but it does have oil on it.


----------



## petersawesome (May 24, 2014)

I was told when i bought my sbe2 to clean it up really good and then put a box or two of 3.5 inch shells through it.... im not sure if it really makes a difference but i can shoot the cheap target stuff without any problems.... maybe the gun just needs to be broken in?


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

I had The same problem one time when hunting in below freezing temps last week after having the gun for over 5 years. I realized I cleaned it the night before the hunt and put more oil on than usual. Cleaned it again and used much less oil and it worked flawless as usual. 

I generally run mine almost dry once it gets really cold.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

SBE II said:


> A gas gun takes energy from the shell so your assessment is incorrect. Both guns require at least 1 1/8 oz per load for the gun to operate correctly.


Ummmm not true at all. I can shoot 7/8 oz loads all day long out of my A400. There is a reason why inertia guns are not popular with sporting shooters. There is also a reason they have trouble shooting light loads if the gun isn't shouldered. They need that force to push back on to cycle the load. It's not a problem if you shoot heavier shells. Lighter loads in a 3.5" inertia gun just don't function as reliably. Simple as that.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

man i'm always having problems with SBII...
















oh you meant the gun. :tdo12:


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> Ummmm not true at all. I can shoot 7/8 oz loads all day long out of my A400. There is a reason why inertia guns are not popular with sporting shooters. There is also a reason they have trouble shooting light loads if the gun isn't shouldered. They need that force to push back on to cycle the load. It's not a problem if you shoot heavier shells. Lighter loads in a 3.5" inertia gun just don't function as reliably. Simple as that.


I don't know about all that. The OP'er did switch from a gas gun because of reliability though. 

Bruiser- Was this gun brand new when you bought it? I would also try another oil rather than the Benelli stuff they throw in the box. A LOT of good lubricants out there right now. Miltec/FrogLube etc.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

I've never used that Benelli oil. I've prob got 15 little bottles of it. 

I can tell you this much...I own or have owned about 15 different Benellis. SBE's, Montefeltros, Supersport, M1, Super Vinci, etc etc. All I have ever done to any of them when new, is take them out of the box and shoot them. Never had any issues. I don't shoot that light junk, that's not intended for autos anyway. If your guns can cycle that stuff, good for you.

As for cleaning them: During the season, all they get is wiped down. Some of the camo ones, don't even recieve that. I don't oil them one bit. And it works for me. I know I've had no more than 2 or 3 hang-ups in 12 yrs. 2 were out of an old HK Black Eagle. (Not an SBE) At the end of season, maybe I might partially break one down and clean it. But not always.

I'm saying your issue is oil. I could be wrong. Maybe you did get a lemon? But I say it's oil. I'm not saying these guns are better than this or that. But this is what I have done, and it's worked for me. They always go bang for me, and throw empties.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> I don't know about all that. The OP'er did switch from a gas gun because of reliability though.
> 
> Bruiser- Was this gun brand new when you bought it? I would also try another oil rather than the Benelli stuff they throw in the box. A LOT of good lubricants out there right now. Miltec/FrogLube etc.


What don't you know about?? He switched from an 11-87. Nowhere near the gun of any new gun out there now days. 

I use frog lube on everything. Very little though. I live it before season and that's it. It's worked down to -15 with no issues.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> I don't know about all that. The OP'er did switch from a gas gun because of reliability though.
> 
> Bruiser- Was this gun brand new when you bought it? I would also try another oil rather than the Benelli stuff they throw in the box. A LOT of good lubricants out there right now. Miltec/FrogLube etc.


Yup brand spanking new


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> I've never used that Benelli oil. I've prob got 15 little bottles of it.
> 
> I can tell you this much...I own or have owned about 15 different Benellis. SBE's, Montefeltros, Supersport, M1, Super Vinci, etc etc. All I have ever done to any of them when new, is take them out of the box and shoot them. Never had any issues. I don't shoot that light junk, that's not intended for autos anyway. If your guns can cycle that stuff, good for you.
> 
> ...


Light loads are not meant for 3.5" inertia guns. I've been thinking about getting a Super Vinci but im still skeptical of inertia guns. We will see.


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

If u decide to send it u better get sending i sent my Vinci in in early december last year and didn't get it back until the third week in Jan. Call tech support they will will give u the info on sending it in !! or tell you what the rest of been saying clean the spring!!


----------



## JMSparty08 (Sep 20, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> Light loads are not meant for 3.5" inertia guns. I've been thinking about getting a Super Vinci but im still skeptical of inertia guns. We will see.


That's not true in the least. I use my SBE for skeet shooting. I use the cheapest ammo I can find, including 7/8 Oz 2 3/4" loads. Don't have any issue if it's properly oiled. 

Follow this procedure when oiling, then see if it's still giving you issues. I had similar problems until I found this and properly oiled my gun. Give it a good cleaning, then oil it per this instruction video. Shouldn't have issues after that. If you do, it's a lemon.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

JMSparty08 said:


> That's not true in the least. I use my SBE for skeet shooting. I use the cheapest ammo I can find, including 7/8 Oz 2 3/4" loads. Don't have any issue if it's properly oiled.
> 
> Follow this procedure when oiling, then see if it's still giving you issues. I had similar problems until I found this and properly oiled my gun. Give it a good cleaning, then oil it per this instruction video. Shouldn't have issues after that. If you do, it's a lemon.
> 
> http://youtu.be/AhBHxuaXlZA


No offense but I would have to see it to believe it. Benelli theirself doesn't recommend under 1 1/8 oz loads. I know one guy at the club that shoots his SBE 2 skeet shooting and he has to shoot 1 1/8 oz loads for it to work. It's simply the design of the system, it takes recoil to function. If you don't have a solid backing on the gun and low powered loads the gun won't function properly. It's their design.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

I forgot to mention one other issue I have noticed with the gun as well and was wondering if others had. On the bottom of the gun where the rear grip is, there is a small plastic disc insert. I have noticed it gets loose and tries to fall out and I have to push it back in snug on several occasions.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

JMSparty08 said:


> That's not true in the least. I use my SBE for skeet shooting. I use the cheapest ammo I can find, including 7/8 Oz 2 3/4" loads. Don't have any issue if it's properly oiled.
> 
> Follow this procedure when oiling, then see if it's still giving you issues. I had similar problems until I found this and properly oiled my gun. Give it a good cleaning, then oil it per this instruction video. Shouldn't have issues after that. If you do, it's a lemon.
> 
> http://youtu.be/AhBHxuaXlZA


This is the video I have been following all along.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Shoot me a PM if you can figure it out. My SBE is about 10 years old. Always did a rough job with light trap loads but I accepted that. One shot anyhow. Well now it cycles extremely slow. The colder the wether it seems the worse it gets. Last year in SD even with 1 3/8 oz high velocity copper plated #5s it stove-piped about every other shot. Cost me some birds. The gun is CLEAN. Not excessively oiled if oiled at all. The only thing I can think of is I am small (125 lbs) and by the time I put on heavy clothes combined with my smaller frame, I just don't have enough meat and potatoes to allow for the gun to cycle against my shoulder Still, with that load it should cycle. That is a bad ass load, especially for SD phez. Have stripped the gun dozens of times. My dad is somewhat of a gunsmith and he can't find anything wrong with it. About to sell it and buy an O/U. I don't duck hunt anymore anyhow.


----------



## daakota (Jan 17, 2006)

I can solve that problem with 7 crisp 100.00 bills. but seriously have 2 SB2'sand 1 sbe. had same problem with my sons. the camo was all on the inside of the receiver had to scrape all that off and worked great so far ran easy case of shells thru with many days below zero and very dusty no problem. thought it might be recoil spring also. hope you figure it out but if not offer stands lol


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

wannabapro said:


> Shoot me a PM if you can figure it out. My SBE is about 10 years old. Always did a rough job with light trap loads but I accepted that. One shot anyhow. Well now it cycles extremely slow. The colder the wether it seems the worse it gets. Last year in SD even with 1 3/8 oz high velocity copper plated #5s it stove-piped about every other shot. Cost me some birds. The gun is CLEAN. Not excessively oiled if oiled at all. The only thing I can think of is I am small (125 lbs) and by the time I put on heavy clothes combined with my smaller frame, I just don't have enough meat and potatoes to allow for the gun to cycle against my shoulder Still, with that load it should cycle. That is a bad ass load, especially for SD phez. Have stripped the gun dozens of times. My dad is somewhat of a gunsmith and he can't find anything wrong with it. About to sell it and buy an O/U. I don't duck hunt anymore anyhow.


That sounds like your recoil spring. Seems to be a common problem on them. It seems many folks buy a aftermarket spring for them.


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

craigrh13 said:


> No offense but I would have to see it to believe it. Benelli theirself doesn't recommend under 1 1/8 oz loads. I know one guy at the club that shoots his SBE 2 skeet shooting and he has to shoot 1 1/8 oz loads for it to work. It's simply the design of the system, it takes recoil to function. If you don't have a solid backing on the gun and low powered loads the gun won't function properly. It's their design.


yup sounds right when i got my Vinci went to Dunhams got a deal on a case of federals and a box of clays One shot wouldn't cycle !


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

craigrh13 said:


> That sounds like your recoil spring. Seems to be a common problem on them. It seems many folks buy a aftermarket spring for them.


It is not a common problem! For the love of God, I've got a ton of them and I've never changed a recoil spring. If someone buys a Sure Cycle system, they're wasting their money.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

So the OP keeps replying but yet can't indicate if the recoil spring is clean? Come on kids...


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> It is not a common problem! For the love of God, I've got a ton of them and I've never changed a recoil spring. If someone buys a Sure Cycle system, they're wasting their money.


That seems to go against what a lot of owners think. Even the Beretta 390 will eventually have issues with its spring. You shoot enough ammo over time and the spring weakens. The springs get rusted because they get neglected. Hence the reason I won't own a gun with the spring in the stock. It's easy to neglect cleaning it. Not really a Benelli dig.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> That seems to go against what a lot of owners think. Even the Beretta 390 will eventually have issues with its spring. You shoot enough ammo over time and the spring weakens. The springs get rusted because they get neglected. Hence the reason I won't own a gun with the spring in the stock. It's easy to neglect cleaning it. Not really a Beretta dig.


Some will say they won't own a gun with gas ports or seals. Tomato tomoto 

The functionality of an SBE II is all based upon that spring, if its really dirty, she's not running. I just put a wolf spring in mine, wore out the original.

Benelli and Beretta both make good guns, at the point of purchase it because of feel for the shooter. Seen both have problems, mostly due to neglect.


----------



## JMSparty08 (Sep 20, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> That seems to go against what a lot of owners think. Even the Beretta 390 will eventually have issues with its spring. You shoot enough ammo over time and the spring weakens. The springs get rusted because they get neglected. Hence the reason I won't own a gun with the spring in the stock. It's easy to neglect cleaning it. Not really a Benelli dig.


I've had my benelli sbe as my go to gun for 15 years. Original recoil spring still in it.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Benelli shotguns using the inertia system will not properly cycle loads smaller than 1-1/8oz. It says that in the instruction manual. I'm guessing that's the problem.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Lamarsh said:


> Benelli shotguns using the inertia system will not properly cycle loads smaller than 1-1/8oz. It says that in the instruction manual. I'm guessing that's the problem.


Read his full initial description, he was using larger loads for waterfowl. The OP seems to keep chiming in but hasn't commented on a thorough cleaning of the recoil spring which indicates user error.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

SBE II said:


> Read his full initial description, he was using larger loads for waterfowl. The OP seems to keep chiming in but hasn't commented on a thorough cleaning of the recoil spring which indicates user error.


The one in the buttstock?


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

SBE II said:


> So the OP keeps replying but yet can't indicate if the recoil spring is clean? Come on kids...


I was up north hunting and did not have a metric socket set at camp. So did not clean recoil spring yet. Field cleaned and recoil spring gets cleaned tonight when I get home or tomorrow...... Don't worry I won't leave you hanging


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

craigrh13 said:


> That seems to go against what a lot of owners think. Even the Beretta 390 will eventually have issues with its spring. You shoot enough ammo over time and the spring weakens. The springs get rusted because they get neglected. Hence the reason I won't own a gun with the spring in the stock. It's easy to neglect cleaning it. Not really a Benelli dig.


Sorry to keep chiming in on the OP's thread, but we seem to have a similar issue. As for my recoil spring, that has been inspected on mine several times and aside from some minor SD dust, it was clean. Certainly not rusty or fowled with debris. As far as wore out, I know my SBE is 10 years old, but I would be willing to bet I have less than 500 rounds thru it. I don't think I'll even shoot the gun this season as the SD trip was canceled. Could I have gotten a "weak" or "inferior" one from the factory? Maybe. Maybe I should contact Benelli and order a brand new one and see if that helps. I've come to the conclusion that it either has to be the spring or the way I shoot the gun. I just can't believe that with the loads I shoot that I could be the root cause. Haven't shot a "light" load thru it in probably 6-8 years.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

wannabapro said:


> Sorry to keep chiming in on the OP's thread, but we seem to have a similar issue. As for my recoil spring, that has been inspected on mine several times and aside from some minor SD dust, it was clean. Certainly not rusty or fowled with debris. As far as wore out, I know my SBE is 10 years old, but I would be willing to bet I have less than 500 rounds thru it. I don't think I'll even shoot the gun this season as the SD trip was canceled. Could I have gotten a "weak" or "inferior" one from the factory? Maybe. Maybe I should contact Benelli and order a brand new one and see if that helps. I've come to the conclusion that it either has to be the spring or the way I shoot the gun. I just can't believe that with the loads I shoot that I could be the root cause. Haven't shot a "light" load thru it in probably 6-8 years.


I'll take it off you $200


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

SWMbruiser said:


> I was up north hunting and did not have a metric socket set at camp. So did not clean recoil spring yet. Field cleaned and recoil spring gets cleaned tonight when I get home or tomorrow...... Don't worry I won't leave you hanging


Glad we were able to find the problem..Don't use a wire brush on it...Clean it with patches


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

SBE II said:


> I just put a wolf spring in mine, wore out the original.


Just did the same this summer to mine. Also had to have the hammer spring replaced (was starting to get light primer strikes on a consistent basis). It has corrected the issues I was having with my SBE2.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

SWMbruiser said:


> Been using the oil provided by Benelli. Couple drops and it is practically dry when done so I know it is not over oiled. Still does not explain not functioning in the duck blind today. Always have gun shouldered in the duck blind. Only on the occasion when chasing doodles. Today It was not only while shooting. When manually working the action it was still super slow.


Have you ever put any lubricant down the recoil tube?


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

TSS Caddis said:


> Have you ever put any lubricant down the recoil tube?


Yup. Tried that one. It definitely worked better this morning after wiping it down last night


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Militech has solved all my cycling issues in my SBE2....I can throw some of the lightest loads through it and not have a jam....come to think of it I haven't had a jam since I applied the stuff. It's a dry synthetic lube so I haven't had the need to clean my gun all season either. Pretty god stuff.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

SWMbruiser said:


> Yup. Tried that one. It definitely worked better this morning after wiping it down last night


Hmm how if you didn't have a socket? The vent port is inside the stock. Yes you could put oil on the plunger but it most likely won't get to the recoil spring.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

SBE II said:


> Hmm how if you didn't have a socket? The vent port is inside the stock. Yes you could put oil on the plunger but it most likely won't get to the recoil spring.


The video on benellis page indicates to put 5 drops down from the plunger....


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

SWMbruiser said:


> The video on benellis page indicates to put 5 drops down from the plunger....


Care to post a link of said video? I cannot find it, odd they would leave out a step..Here's what's on the site

Remove the butt pad and stock from the receiver of the shotgun.
If your stock nut retaining screw looks like Figure A, proceed to step 3. If it does not look like Figure A, skip step 3 and proceed to steps 4 through 7.



Figure A

Using a 17 mm wrench, unscrew the stock nut retaining screw. Be careful because it is under pressure from the recoil spring. Once removed, take out the recoil spring and plunger. Clean both parts and the tube, apply a light coat of oil to all parts, and reassemble. You are now finished.
Remove the trigger assembly. Hold the firearm over newspapers or towels. While holding the bolt in a half-open position, spray a cleaning solvent into the recoil spring tube at the rear of the receiver, where the link arm of the bolt rests. Work the bolt assembly back and forth so the solvent gets down into the recoil tube. Repeat until the gun solvent starts to come out clean.
Let the recoil assembly dry for 5 minutes.
Repeat the same process with gun oil.
Reinstall the stock and butt pad.

http://www.benelliusa.com/customer-service/faq


----------



## JMSparty08 (Sep 20, 2012)

SBE II said:


> Care to post a link of said video? I cannot find it, odd they would leave out a step..Here's what's on the site
> 
> Remove the butt pad and stock from the receiver of the shotgun.
> If your stock nut retaining screw looks like Figure A, proceed to step 3. If it does not look like Figure A, skip step 3 and proceed to steps 4 through 7.
> ...


Page 2 of this thread. It doesn't require removal of the recoil pad. Field strip the shotgun, push the bolt partway down and you'll see where the bolt assembly starts to go into the butt end of the stock. Pushing the bolt assembly in halfway or so will give you the ability to drop some oil down in there without having to disassemble everything. 

Just review the video. Hard to explain without visual. Again, posted on page 2.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

JMSparty08 said:


> Page 2 of this thread. It doesn't require removal of the recoil pad. Field strip the shotgun, push the bolt partway down and you'll see where the bolt assembly starts to go into the butt end of the stock. Pushing the bolt assembly in halfway or so will give you the ability to drop some oil down in there without having to disassemble everything.
> 
> Just review the video. Hard to explain without visual. Again, posted on page 2.


Gotta admit after it started with the title of lubricating I stopped watching. Need to clean it. But I see where the point is made of lubricating the plunger.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I think my SBEII is ready to go down the road. I've been having issues with it for the past 5 years or so. It stove pipes the first or second round. Not every time mind you, but often enough to where it's damned annoying. This happens on 2 3/4 1 1/8oz to 3 1/2" 1 9/16oz. 

I strip my gun down to screws and springs to clean it after every season. I do a light cleaning with the barrel, bolt, and trigger assembly throughout the season. Very light lubrication. I've cleaned recoil spring. Nope, didn't work. Replaced recoil spring. Nope, doesn't help. Put in stronger recoil spring. Still doesn't help. I've done everything the video shows. Nothing.

My A390 has never had a problem in 20 years. Never. I'm thinking A400 and be done with it.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Test


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Hmm don't know why it didn't post. I will try again. So I pulled the recoil spring out, and it was quite dirty. Got that cleaned. Inside the tube there was some moisture so I believe that to be the root of the cold weather problem. I imagine our duck lake is locked up so I don't believe I will be able to test it out this season unless I get a late goose spot locked down. Thanks for the input everyone and I hope that solves the problem.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Heck, set it outside for a couple of hours, get out of the city limits and ring off 3 of them. Test that puppy out, ya can't leave us hanging all winter....lol
Plus, if it was me I'd want to know if it was cured or not.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Mike L said:


> Heck, set it outside for a couple of hours, get out of the city limits and ring off 3 of them. Test that puppy out, ya can't leave us hanging all winter....lol
> Plus, if it was me I'd want to know if it was cured or not.


Yea I will try to this weekend. Although I always felt the balcony of my third floor apt would make for a great trap station.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow. I can't believe that Benelli recommends dripping oil into the recoil spring tube. That's about the worst advice that could be given, especially for cold weather. When the action cycles "slow" and feels sluggish it is because the recoil spring plunger is dragging through frozen sludge in the tube. Wipe the plunger and spring with an lightly oiled rag, and clean/lube the tube like you would for the barrel, and never put a drop of oil down the tube, and it should run fine.


----------



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)

What he said ^


----------

